# mySQL Datenbank mit PHP 4



## SNC (16. Mai 2001)

Ich möchte mir einen eigenen Online Shop mit PHP 4 und mySQL programmieren. Wer kann mir helfen?

Ich möchte mir gern einen eigenen Online Shop programmieren. Dieser soll hinterher über ein Admin Tool editierbar sein für z.b. Preisänderungen, Produktabbildungs-Upload, Löschen und Hinzufügen von Datensätzen, sowie Beschreibungsänderungen usw.

Mein Webspace liegt bei Strato. Eine SQL Datenbank habe ich mir angelegt. Nun habe ich ein Tool gefunden welches sich myphpadmin nennt mit der ich meine Datenbank kontrollieren kann. Jedoch habe ich Probs bei der Installation.

Wer kann mir helfen? 

Ich habe von mySQL so gut wie keine Erfahrung und von PHP nur ein wenig!


----------



## Rene (16. Mai 2001)

Na da haßt du dir gleich ein sehr komplexes Projekt ausgesucht. Versuche doch mal hier dein Glück:

PHP-Archive - Onlineshop-Scripte 

Viel Erfolg,

René


----------

